# Calling all ladies/females/women!



## BeyondTheNow

Hello Folks,

As a regularly contributing member to this site for almost 8yrs, I’ve noted a concerning trend with the downward momentum of participation from female users on the site. This is disheartening.

I encourage _everyone_ to reach out to your female friends and colleagues, and let them know they’re welcome here!

In this day and age, the year 2020, it’s important to know that your voice, your thoughts, your experience, your rank (or not), your opinions, your visions and your feedback are as important and valid as anyone else’s on Army.ca. Please speak up, please contribute. This is not a boy’s club and your presence matters!



Edit to add: Of course, there is no pressure to provide more information at any point than what a user feels comfortable disclosing during the course of posting/completing a profile. Merely, this is an open invitation to let you know that you’re especially welcome and encouraged!


----------



## cyber_lass

Thanks. Being a women in a man's world is often hard. Having been in tech all of my career and now moving over to the military I am a bit hardened... Women can feel intimidated. We often don't fit the mold of "I liked guns so I joined". For me I am a techie. I am joining to lend my skills to the forces... I have a bunch of family that served and are serving. I am not a huge firearm person, but do love to camp and hike. I think the image of the forces needs to change overall, but it is happening slowly. I first turned down an offer 20 years ago... but it was the wrong time for me to join, for multiple reasons... Suffice to say, the organization has changed a huge amount since then. But I think it still gets that reputation. And that caries over to forums like this. Anyways. Thanks for speaking out/up and inviting women to have a say.


----------



## hollygold

Hello! I totally agree that women are underrepresented in the Military. I am actually writing my thesis on women in the military, and I'd love to have your opinion. I am an army brat living in Latvia right now (my dad is posted here with OP Reassurance). I have created a survey for women in the forces to fill out if they'd like. I'd love if you took the time to! On the link you can find more information about the topic, and if you prefer to have a Skype or zoom call instead you can write on the survey you'd prefer that!









						Women in the Military
					

Hello, my name is Holly Jo Goldmane. I am a third year Anthropology student studying at the University of Latvia. I am an ex-British Army Brat, and currently am a Canadian Army Brat posted to Latvia. I am writing my thesis on the experience of women in the Military. The military has been...




					docs.google.com


----------



## armyvern

This red-headed girl fell off the radar due to the much increased workload/travelling demands upon my time over the past several years due to the positions I was occupying. And, any free time was owed to my family. A little bit more 'me' time now, but still busy as heck.

Available if anyone is seeking advice or perspective etc.


----------



## AKa

armyvern said:


> This red-headed girl fell off the radar due to the much increased workload/travelling demands upon my time over the past several years due to the positions I was occupying. And, any free time was owed to my family. A little bit more 'me' time now, but still busy as heck.
> 
> Available if anyone is seeking advice or perspective etc.


So happy to see you back!  I've missed your commentary.


----------

